
Nils John Nilsson has left us - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_John_Nilsson
======
ColinWright
Quoting from Wikipedia:

 _Nils John Nilsson was an American computer scientist. He was one of the
founding researchers in the discipline of artificial intelligence. He was the
first Kumagai Professor of Engineering (Emeritus) in Computer Science at
Stanford University, a position that he held since the chair was established
in 1990 until his death. He was particularly famous for his contributions to
search, planning, knowledge representation, and robotics._

 _His research was based mainly on the premise that intelligence is based on
knowledge that must be represented explicitly._

